# Hiring someone to bring in clients



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

So, I've been toying with the idea of bringing someone in to bring in more clients.. 

I was thinking about posting on CL that i'm pretty much looking for a sales rep. Someone to go out, get clients and bring them in.. and pretty much seal the deal. I would take it from there.. this would be a commission only job for right now.. 

What do you guys think about this idea? Has anyone else done this, how did it go? What was the commission rate? 

Are there some specific things I should look for in a person?

Thanks, 
Stephanie


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

This was in Tampa, FL I tried that and I didn't get any good prospects. I tried 1099 since that's the easiest way to go because if they aren't gonna work hard then I don't want to waste time and energy. I have worked with general contractors, hourly employees and union workers for over 10 years. I have to say from my own opinion general contractors have more to lose and work harder and smarter. 

******THIS IS MY OWN OPINION*******

So I tried for 1099 sales reps, horrible response I got job hoppers and people who haven't worked in 5 years and their last job was at a used car lot for 6 monthd. I tried for hourly employees, $12 an hour with 15% commission. I got one resume. All I asked is that they have reliable transportation, access to the internet and a high school diploma with some college experience. No training..

I have been needing a assistant for some time now. I don't feel I have to pay a temp agency when there are people out work.

Yeah, I am hoping someone can give us both advice.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Interesting to hear what you've tried.. I figured people would be jumping on the chance to be able to work work work.. Guess ya gotta be motivated first lol


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Im looking to do the same thing. People have already approached us saying they are willing to promote our brand in return for free gear. So for every 3 sales, our promoter/rep will get to choose anything he or she wants for free. Were not interested in actual sale reps yet, Just people who are stoked on what were doing, and are fine doing it for some free product!


----------



## curiousity (Feb 15, 2009)

Have you tried posting on bulletin boards in churches or local community groups? It seems you might have a better chance there than on craigslist.

Also the unemployment office might work too. Some hard-working, good people go through there. 

It seems to me that there are a lot of hard-working, competent people out there that have very little idea of how to search for a job. If nothing else, the sheer volume of possibilities causes deer-in-headlights reaction for the job seeker.

I was unemployed a couple of years ago and had little idea where to go as I had just entered a new field. Luckily a neighbor helped me out and I ended up doing some contract work for a company that I never even thought of trying to work for. After a couple of months, several people approached me and made sure that I was going to apply for the permanent position. It worked out very well for everyone.

The main problem is trying to find those people (yes, duh...) Leveraging local community organizations and/or the unemployment office should increase the responses (and hopefully the quality of responses.) Or at least I think so. But then again, I'm only of those three-quarters-cup-full people.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

I also got an offer from a French guy about bringing me customers. And I think I'm going to contact him soon.


----------



## JuztMyStyle (Mar 26, 2010)

I've done the door to door bit for a full year selling water conditioning systems and I left that job due to the fact that it was a commIsion based pay only. I left thy job because it did not have a steady pay check but I had steady bills. If your looking for people to do the type of work your gong to have to thrown alot of bonuses. I would never get back into the commision based work unless it was to promote my own business then by all means..but never again will I work by commision only. My point being, if you are looking for someone to fill a position ths way don't expect to get a professional college grad to work by commision only. 2nd if it's quality you want the. Posting a add on craigslist possibly could be the worst way to recruit for employment. Unless that's what your looking for. And to be honest ah dumb dumb would work on commision based as Long as you express encentices! And make it sound exciting!..then craigslist is your place.


----------



## JuztMyStyle (Mar 26, 2010)

This just hit me..if on the oher hand you had a small group of people that they call (canvaser) go door to door and introduce themselves an the business they represent ..ask a few brief questions..and in return for there time they can recieve a free gift..but they would have to go to the place of business with the coupon card they were given at the door. Then the canvasers get payed by lead..and that gives you the oppotunity to sell them all your services once there in the store. Theres much more detail into this idea but im glad that i had my door to door experience now because this is ways we would promote back then..I'm acually glad I thought of this because I'm going to do his for myself haha..if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Have you tried Networking Groups? What I've done in the past is joined networking groups like, BNI, LeTip, and a bunch of free ones. 

They usually like to buy something from the other members which is fine cause you need things too. I would Insurance, hire plumbers, electricians, buy coffee, etc. etc. 

The other thing I do is eat out a lot. I then talk with the owners, and when they see me returning again and again they buy from us. 

One Italian food place bought right away, another took 2 years, but he had the best Egg Plant Parm in town, and I wasn't going to give that up, lol. He finally bought a big order, yahooooo. 

Other than salespersons, I also offer the workers a percentage if they sell to their friends and family. If you have two or three workers, plus a salesperson or two, that's about 5 or 6 people selling, plus the workers increase their job security. 

Another thing to do is create a program that requires buying gifts. Create a small catalog for business, friends and family apparel and promotional items. This way, people will buy a shirt for someone that says Worlds Ugliest Dad, etc. etc.

If anyone reads this far down, I need private doggie stickers made or magnets on a continual basis. Send me a message and I'll work with you to put a quote together for my client. They need to be color, and the ability to stick on cars and trucks.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I would love this but have not found any takers. I have talked to at least 7 people but they all want regular pay. They claim that in this economy it is harder as people are not spending so leads are fewer. (This could also depend on our location) They need money to pay the bills not free gear so that was not an option even though I did offer that to a few of them. I thought one guy was going to hit me for offering free gear. I quickly stopped that. The serious Sales Rep's that has proven track records I could not even get them in the door. I guess the potential was not large enough for them. They want to work for large established companies. 

I guess I will just keep doing what I'm doing as I have been in business 4 years and still going strong and that is promoting myself.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

I've had many people approach me offering to sell for commission and I've searched for salespeople a couple times. Each time I've had a negative experience because like some of the last posters have mentioned, most people are crazy, unreliable, or all together morons. Good sales people (in any field) are hard to find.  I think commission only, but with other incentives is the way to go. Offer residuals, such as 10% for continued sales from the same client, whether they physically bring in those residuals or not.


----------

